# Vegetarian Lasagna



## chefgerrard (Sep 16, 2011)

hey everybody, anybody know a low carb vegetarian lasagna recipe for 8-10 people. any suggestions?


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 16, 2011)

use a whole wheat lasagna noodle. Gia Russo makes a good no boil one...very tender. Alternate layers of that with zucchini sliced and gently sauteed lengthwise. make a sauce with or without meat, use ricotta mixed with spinach.  Otherwise use your favorite recipe for the rest.


----------



## chefgerrard (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks, i will try this ASAP. cheers!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 17, 2011)

my standard sauce includes onion, garlic, and carrot. other veg that would be good include eggplant, bell pepper (red probably best) and mushrooms.  enjoy!


----------



## Claire (Sep 17, 2011)

The biggest problem with vegetarian lasagna is that it can be very watery.  You can replace part of your pasta with thin slices of zuchini or eggplant, but dry them very well or even put them in the oven for awhile to dehydrate.  Spinach needs to be not just drained, but squeezed.  Your tomato sauce should be quite thick.  It's been ages since I've done one, so don't have a recipe, but remember to get the vegetables you layer as dry as possible or you wind up with a watery mess.  The no-boil noodles are great because they absorb some of the water given off by the vegetables.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2011)

I like to roast my eggplant and zucchini, before layering.  More work, but tastes so good!!!


----------

